#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Jogos para lan house

## Bruno

oi pessoal blz 

pessoal eu sei que aki naum é lugar pedir este tipo de ajuda


mais eu vu montar uma lan house 

e gostaria de saber se vcs conhece algum jogo e a onde eu abaixo eles
tipo arena 
estes jogos se rede

----------


## 1c3m4n

www.lokigames.com

----------


## PiTsA

quake 2 e massa! se vc tiver link bom da pra vc abrir um server na Internet pra TURMA joga contra sua LAN .... o Counter Strike naum ta sendo uma boa pedida pra vc coloca naum pois taum fechando tudo conte LAN HOUSE por aqui que pssuem esse jogo...ate a Monkey daqui fecharam!

tem o Quake 3 tb ...mas dai seria bom umas placas gforce.....
o quake 2 naum precisa de placa boa....

entra na Sala quake2 do IRC que la aparece o link pra vc baixa ele!

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

o loko!!! fecharam pq??????????? q merda eh essa?

----------


## PiTsA

fecharam 2 LAN HOUSE aqui perto , a MONKEY e a TIGER por causa
do COUNTER STRIKE, pq ele e violento e tavam indo muitos menores de
idade ...a outra LAN HOUSE daqui, a ICE paro com o jogo também para
nao acontecer o mesmo com ela....
disseram que fecharam a MONKEY daqui por causa do jogo....
nisso descubriram que os computador tavam frio...sem nota....

é rapaziada....ta feio .....

[ Esta mensagem foi editada por: PiTsA em 26-12-2002 21:52 ]

----------


## 1c3m4n

soh pq tava sem nota??? esses fiscais sao um bando de FDP... meu computador tb num tem nota e num eh muamba!!!! eu montei ele peça a peça... e ai como eh q fica????????

----------


## PiTsA

naum... mas iam fechar por causa do jogo mesmo....
depois que descobriram que tavam sem nota......

o TIGER tinha tudo OK, registrado e tudo mais, 
mas mesmo assim fecharam por causa do jogo.....
alem que quando os fiscais foram la tinham 
um pessoal menor de idade jogando e se xingando "fdp" um para o outro .....
basto pra fecha de vez ......

1c3 se vc comprou peça a peça tudo tem q ter a nota de tudo pra mostra que ta ok ....

[ Esta mensagem foi editada por: PiTsA em 26-12-2002 22:05 ]

----------


## 1c3m4n

Puta saco... isso pq eu to falando de 1 maquina... imagina ficar juntando nota de peça de varias delas!!! eh um saco.....
E pensar q essa baboseira de censura de jogos comeceu por causa dakeles americanos idiotas q assistem um filme e acham q jah podem voar... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif">

----------


## serrato

hahahaha pior q eh verdade esses americanos do kct...

mas eh vero moçada...agora eh lei...

depois das 22:00 só maiores de 18 anos nas lan house!!!

mas tb eh foda né... essas piasada de hj tb num tem imaginação neh??

pow ficá jogando cs o dia inteiro!!! tah loco... computador pra mim só
agora com o serviço e a faculdade memo... antes era jogá um poco, naum o dia inteiro!!!

----------


## MAJOR

Benatto , Ja montei 3 lans... intalei cs , q3 , dod , entre outros jogos ...


se vc precisar de uma mao , conte comigo , passo os scripts que fiz para vc!

tambem posso te passar os paths, para server linux dos jogos .

[]os Bennato!

[]os


MAJOR

----------


## MAJOR

Pitsa onde vc mora manowww?
campinas?

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Kro major,

Você utilizou scritps para a administração das Lan´s ou usou algum software???

Um abraço. <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## MAJOR

para adm da rede , uso scripts + para o controle de caixa e um programa a parte!


<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">

----------


## MAJOR

Percebi que vc estava falando sobre um programa controlador de lan com o bennatto ...


vc podeia me passar o link desse programa?????

valewww Andrew!

----------


## MAJOR

Achei... http://zeiberbude.sourceforge.net 


vou dar uma olhada!


thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Blz...kara, tinha instalado o software, mas era antigo...agora tem a versão 2.4, que requer o qt instalado.Só que esse qt é a maior complicação para compilar em tgz...baixe o rpm que é mais facil em rpmfind.net, é so procurar por qt.....

VAmos comentar esse assunto???

Um abraço!!!!

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_eek.gif">

----------


## MAJOR

Certo Andrew ...

vamos por parte!


tipo neste momento estou baixando o zeiberbude-2.0.4.tar.gz.

certo???
no site dizia que esta e a vs estavel!
oq seria esse qt??????







<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_confused.gif"> 

[ Esta mensagem foi editada por: MAJOR em 27-12-2002 11:40 ]

----------


## MAJOR

andrew , tipo vc sabe se este programa tem controle da maquina cliente?

tipo quando o cliente sai o programa trava a maquina , ou algo do tipo???


[]os.

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Benatto, desculpe a demora, agora a todo vapor blz???

Seguinte, o software tem sim o client, que se chama zdesk, tá dentro do diretorio onde foi descompactado, acho que o diretorio é o ocr, alguma coisa assim blz....mas ele é por ultimo!!!

O Qt são as bibliotecas de desenvolvimento visual (Igual ao kylix), o zebe(carinhosamente conhecido..hehe)..é visual, tanto na administração tanto no cliente!!!!!!

Primeiro tem que instalar ele (QT), tipo veja na pagina que de download do freshmeat, pois para compilar o zebe tem q usar o comando qmake (Veja no INSTALL) e o qmake é do qt tb...entendeu????

Bom VAmos lá.....

Um abraço...e testa aí que testo aqui...poste!
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## MAJOR

comeco bem...


baixei o arquivo qt-3.1.1-0.7asp.i386.rpm

tenho um connectiva 8.0

la vou eu


rpm -i qtXXXXXXXXXX

o arquivo /usr/lib/qt3 daq instalacao de qt-3.1.1-0.7asp conflita com o arqivo do pacote qt3-3.0.4-1U80_1cl



afff enh!

----------


## MAJOR

comeco bem!

----------


## 1c3m4n

eh pq vc jah tem o qt instalado!!!!! entaum num precisa instalar esse ai... vai direto pra instalação do programa

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Isso aí..hehe..

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Putz mancada....já me falaram que o qt está incluso no conectiva....foi mal...esqueci...hehe <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## MAJOR

AAAAAAAAAAAAAALELUIA!!!!!!!!!!!

ehheheehe


<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">

----------


## MAJOR

Nao tenho o qmake.... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_confused.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

o qmake num vem com o programa???
./qmake
e naum
qmake

----------


## MAJOR

naum 1c3 , nao vem com o programa naum.... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_confused.gif">

----------


## Mr_Mind

qt vem com KDE <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_eek.gif"> 

mas bem .. eu queria saber mm onde ripar uns joguinhos <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> 

arranjem la uns links <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

olha soh quem eh vivo sempre aparece!!! ta sumido hein cara!!

Major: o qmake vem junto com o qt-devel
pela ele aki
http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/se...hp?query=qmake

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Esse é o problema galera, a outra versão não pedia o qmake (viram no install)?

Agora em tentei usar o make -f para usar o arquivo como uma arquivo makegile....mas deu erro.

Mensagem= Faltando Separador...

Bom alguém poderia dar uma olhada no source do arquivo zeiberbude.pro, talvez seja só alterar alguma coisinha...hehe..

Um abraço!!!!!

----------


## 1c3m4n

naum cara eh soh instalar o qt-devel q ele instala o qmake, q presumo ser o make do qt....

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Certíssimo ic3, é isso mesmo....
Aliás, já usou o qt...pelo que vi...é muito bom...no site, tem gente falando que deixou de usar o kylix para usar o qt....que na verdade..é o VB GNU/Linux... Os exemplo funcionaram aqui..é legal..

----------


## MAJOR

certo..


to baixando essa vs.

correto?
kde STABLE

qt-devel-3.0.5-7.13.i386.rpm 

quero ver esse zeiber funfando... 
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

cara eu nunca mexi com o qt não... mas pretendo fazer isso logo

----------


## Bruno

e ai pessoal voltei 


e ai major blz se vc puder me ajudar eu agradeço 

e vc andrew blz consegiu instalar o zebe 2.0.4
eu naum 

olha naum se se vc viram o fera do 1c3 me passou um scrpt bom major o que vc axa ???

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Fala (UÉ Serrato???? Seu nick naum é Benatto???)Trocou???
Blz cara..estamos nas restas finais na instalação do zeberbude, (AGORA FUNFA)!!!!
O major tem script tb.. mas tô insistindo tb no zeberbude...pois ele tem cliente de logon...Viram os screenshots??? Muito bom!!!!
Ah, tem bar (snacks) e promoções...por isso tô insistindo...se funfa, estamos felizes...hehehe <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

naum Andrew eles sao 2 mesmo heheheh
1 - Benatto
2 - Serratto

soh q eles usam o mesmo avatar e acaba confundindo hehehehe

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Hey ic3...posta o script aqui.

Não achei o outro tópico qu e você postou...

Você usa no script o last?? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_cool.gif">

----------


## Bruno

e ai andrew eu vou trocar meu avantar né da dando comflito

----------


## MAJOR

ajudo sim manoww...

tipo vc pretende colocar q jogos na lan que vai montar?????

cs ???ftp://ftp.gamesdomain.co.uk/pub/game...15_full.tar.gz


esse [e o link do counter-strike full pra linux...
vc ja tem que comecar a baixar isso!...

vc tambem tem que baixar o half-life for linux....

http://www.choosehosting.com/downloa..._3110_full.bin


tem tambem o quake3!!!

e o dod....

ja passo os links...

----------


## 1c3m4n

cara se vc tiver o download do unreal 2003 pra linux vou ficar mto contente!!!! 
vai fazer eu acabar o ano mais feliz ainda!!!

----------


## Bruno

e ai blz eu to pensando em colocar tudo o que eu puder de jogos enclusive jogos de redes como arena 
quate3 


me diz vc falow que usa escript para contrlar a rede certo e um programa para que????
que programa é este

----------


## MAJOR

ufffff


erro!


falha nas dependencias:
qt = 1:3.0.5-7.13 e necessario para qt-devel xXXX
libcrypto.so.2 ``
libssl.so.2 ``


tipo , tenho que baixar esses dependencias?! rpm.find?????

----------


## 1c3m4n

quase.... tipo vc jah tem o qt instalado certo?
entaum o qt-devel tem q ser exatamente a mesma versao do qt!!!!

eh mais facil vc remover o qt q vc tem ai e instalar o qt e qt-devel novos assim vc jah resolve esse problema
as lib q ele reclamou depois eu te explico oq fazer.... primeiro arruma isso ai

----------


## Bruno

o major vc naum falow que usa o cl8 então ele tem o qt instalado o make tb!!!!


só que eles só funciona na pasta /usr/src

----------


## 1c3m4n

sim.... ele tem o qt instalado mas essa versao do qt-devel q ele pego eh diferente da do qt q ele tem...

----------


## Bruno

o me passa o link de zebe e do qt de volta 

vou abaixar ele denovo

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Meu dá um rpm -ivh --nodeps qt-devel****.rpm, pois só queremos o qmake blz...

Usei o cd do redhat, pega o seu da conectiva e instala a partir de lá...se tentar instalar a mais nova...dá dependencia blz...

Usei:

qmake zeiberbude.pro (Funfa!!!)
make (está compilando...hehe)...

Um quake 3 ia bem hein...

BLz....tá indo..

----------


## 1c3m4n

eh verdade isso funciona... mas do jeito q a conectiva eh xeio de frescura pode ser q mais pra frente de algum problema por causa disso;.....

mas e ae galera alguem sabe do unreal tournament 2003???

----------


## MAJOR

1c3 , eu sei 2 links!


http://3dgamers5.filefront.com/proxy...o-linux.sh.bin

esse e para o ut3 linux demo!!!!!!!

e esse outro e de servidor linux!!!!!!!!!
http://www.unrealtournament2003.com/?downloads

se vc quer o ut3 full , baixa no KAZAA!!! 

afff pirataria rolando solta! heheheheheh

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

FUNCIONOU!!!!!!!
FUNCIONOU!!!!!!!
FUNCIONOU!!!!!!!
FUNCIONOU!!!!!!! 
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> 

Galera..FUNCIONOU!!!!

Segui o INSTALL: Tem uma coisinha....

Mude no conf o path do Banco...para /var/zeiberbude/db.xml

FALA Aê!!

----------


## 1c3m4n

esse eh o problema... eu NUM ACHO!!!
jah peguei varias q tavam descrito como sendo o UT2003 mas qdo vc ia ver num era nda dakilo..... ontem mesmo o benatto passou por isso. meu amigo tb foi baixar as duas torres do senhor dos aneis... 1.2GB ai qdo ele foi ver era o Homem aranha.... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif">

----------


## MAJOR

ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/pc/games/idga...-1.32b.x86.run


para quem curte um q3 , esse [e o executavel do linux!!!!

quem nao sabe vc tem que criar um directorio /usr/local/games/quake3


dentro do quake3 vc tem que criar outro directorio chamado baseq3 , ai vc copia o pak0.pk3 ai!

dentro do quake3 , vc roda o q3apoint e pronto filho!!!!!!!

joga um q3 no LINUX!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hehehehehee

----------


## Bruno

e ai pessoal consegiram

----------


## 1c3m4n

oq vcs acham de ano q vem fazer um lan party com a galera da daki?????

----------


## MAJOR

1c3 , eu vou ter que achar ut3 de qualquer jeito!

entao quando eu achar , eu passo pra vc! =]




afff , 2horas , to indo pro outro trampo!!!

fui 

ate daqui a pouco!

----------


## MAJOR

demoro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hauuhauhahua LAN PARTY PRA NOIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

num quero nem ver o pau q vou levar hehehhehe
to enferrujado pra k7 com os jogos

----------


## Bruno

po seria legau lan para nois 


e ai andrew funionou mesmo 


como vc fez 

me passa o kinks do o oque eu tenho para abixar

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Galer esquema!!!!

Você registra a sua Lan (tudo em um DB xml), configura os clientes, tarifas, bebidas, promoções, turnos,

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Meu não instalei o client ainda, vou fazer agora.

Bom você já tem qt na máquina né...então pega o cdd que você instalou o linux, e somente instala o qt-evel***.rpm do própio cd (NÃO PRECISA BAIXAR NADA), Assim você não terá conflito.. instalado o qt devel use, siga os passo so INSTALL.

qmake zeiberbude.pro
make
make install

(É RAPIDO)

Tentai ai agora e me fala...blz...

----------


## Bruno

qual é o link do zebe para eu abaixar ele mesmo

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Ah, a idéia do ic3_man está poiada!!!

Jogo há 2 anos CS (micro) e quake 3 e Unreal (dreamcast) há uns 3 meses...

Você irão na palestra da livraria Real ??? Bom a gente pode se encontrar lá!!!!

Combinamos tudo!!!! (Pô louco hein,comunidade underlinux reunida!!!)


O q acham????


Um abraço!!! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## Bruno

eu tenho o cl8 será que tem o qt mesmo 

se naum tiver me passa o link de onde eu abaixo

----------


## Bruno

cara eu vo levar o mair surra de vcs eu só jogo jogo de luta mortam strit

----------


## 1c3m4n

cara nem pra da mim ir.... hj eh meu ultimo dia aki esse ano.... agora soh dia 6

----------


## 1c3m4n

Major da um help ai...... eu baixei o CS do link q vc deu.... como eh q executa ele?????? num to achando nda...

----------


## MAJOR

1c3...


esse arquivo e de servidor!!!


nao existe cs pra linux! =[

so para server!


vc tem que baixar o hl tambem!!!

ja baixo os dois???

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Po a palestra é em fevereiro!

Baixei tb..o q faz agora...major..help!

----------


## 1c3m4n

o hl eu to baixando mas ta leeeeeeeento pra k7....

a entaum podemos combinar de ir sim... onde vai ser a palestra? qdo exatamente?

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Ah, peraí....

Isso quer dizer que os clients tem q ser windows???

Para instalar o server tem q primeiro instalar o half-life???
Igual no ruwindows?

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

NUM ACREDITO IC3MAN !!! Hehe

A palestra sobre clustering e VCN está no home da underlinux!
Veja as news...e se inscreva (tb é GNU, hehehe!!!




<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## MAJOR

se vcs ja baixaram os dois arquivos hlds_l_3110.bin e o cs15.tar.gz e assim :

vou falar como eu fiz!!


criei um directorio /home/halflife/

ai copiei o hlds para esse directorio.

./hlds_XXXXXXX.run

ele pergunta se vc concorda com o termo nanananan

yes!

ele cria um arquivo hlds_l.TAR.GZ

descompact


ele cria um directorio chado hlds_l

dentro desse directorio vc descompacta o cs_15.tar.gz


ele cria a pasta cstrike


estao acompanhando?


ehehehe

----------


## 1c3m4n

cara vou te confessar..... eu vi lah sobre a palestra mas nem li heheheh

----------


## MAJOR

nao , vc nao tem que instalar nada de win nao!

+ seus clientes infelismente vao ser win!!!!!! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_frown.gif"> 

+ tenho um documento esplicando como rola cs no wine!


nunca tentei , + o cara jura q da certo!!!!


se vc quizerem eu posto ele aqui! (este documento esta em casa , so vou telo em maos as 6:00 ) da tarde!

----------


## 1c3m4n

posta ai cara!!! dve funcionar mesmo pq eu consegui rodar o diablo 2 no wine!!!

----------


## Bruno

ai major olha o que deu 



[[email protected] halflife]# ./hlds_l_3110_full.bin
extracting ...
hlds_l_3110_full.bin: error extracting payload, No such file or directory

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Posta ele aqui sim kra,

Já tentei rodar ele no wine, mas não passou da parte LanGame (na hora dos pings do servidor) ele fecha....

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

ic3,

Você usou aquele wine para jogos???
Q tem suporte a directx???

Qual é o nome dele mesmo???

----------


## MAJOR

Benatto , mas noticias!!!!!!!


vc pegou um arquivo corrompido!


baixa dinovo!

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_frown.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif">

----------


## MAJOR

fui almocar!!!!


ja vorto!

----------


## Bruno

o major estes dois programa é para controle de lan house tipo quando o usuario se loga e sai qual maquina tipo de um script é????

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Galera, o software para o gerenciamento da lan zeiberbude funcionou, agora no cliente ainda não..estou pesquisando... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_eek.gif">

----------


## MAJOR

Melhor que um script ne Benatto , ele calcula quanto tempo o cara ficou na maquina , oq ele consumio ...

entre outras coisas...


<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> 

me parece um bom programa , quero chegar logo enh casa para tentar instalar o zen!!!

----------


## MAJOR

vou seguir as pistas que o Andrew deixou! hehehehehe



manda + pistas ai Andrew! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif"> 

todos agradecem!

----------


## 1c3m4n

aaaaa num fala assim do meu script naum <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> hehehehhe
ele tb mostra qtas horas o cara ficou conectado!!! mas soh <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif">

----------


## Bruno

qual é o melhor programa para gerenciar lan ???


o major o programa que vc ta falando é o zebe ou é o cs ????

----------


## MAJOR

Benatto , os links que passei aqui no forum e do CS .


+ acho que a melhor opcao de controlador e o zen.




<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## Bruno

com o zebe os clientes tem que ser win né se se usar o wine como diz o 1c3 fera que funcionava

----------


## 1c3m4n

eu não disse nda disso!!!!!
eu disse que com o Wine da pra emular o CS!!!

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Não, confudiram tudo....

O zebe funciona no X11 e no win tb....

----------


## Bruno

calma la é o confundindo as coisas 


como que funciona o zebe 

ele tem que tar instalado no servidor e nos clientes os clientes tem que ser ruinows ou pode ser linux

----------


## Bruno

ai como funciona o cs sei que ele é um servidor de jogos certo para os clientes se conectar num jogo só é isto ???

só que os clientes tem que ser eum linux ou win

----------


## MAJOR

Benatto ele rola no X11 , e tambem rola no win ....

o Modo clliente tambem pode ser Linux ou win , tanto faz.... acho que existe um arquivo em especifico para cada um!


nao tem necessidade de wine nao!

----------


## MAJOR

{e mais ou menos isso...

se [e uma Lan House , vc tem que ter o Server da Loja certo?????

os Clientes vao ser Win e o server vai ser Linux...

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Benato o passo a passo ta saindo....

Seguinte.

O zeiberbude tem o modulo Administrator (Servidor) no caso e tem os modulos para serem instalados nos clientes (Windows e Linux).

O Counter Strike (CS), tem versão servidor, mas não o jogo (para linux), então no caso os clientes tem q ser windows;
- Ou você pode usar linux nos clientes, usando o wine para rodar o counter entendeu????

Só q ALGUÉM VAI PASSAR PARA NÓS O HOW-TO CERTO MAJOR?? HEHEHE

Pergunta aí!!!!

Alguém mais tentou instalar o zeiberbude?????Só consegui instalor o modulo para administração...os clientes, ainda não....vou mandar um e-mail para os desenvolvedores!!

Um abraço!!! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

poxa hj agente tava inspirado hein heheheh eh uma tarde fizemos esse topico ser o 7 mais lido da underlinux hehehhe <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## MAJOR

Entao , Lenbra aquele How-to que falei!!????

ai vai!!!!

(nunca testei!!!)


em.. para quem quiser aqui vai um pequeno howto em redhat 7.3, consegui no Slackware 8.1 tambem

-> instalar o HalfLife com o wine normal
mount /mnt/cdrom
cd /mnt/cdrom
wine --winver win98 SETUP.EXE
-> instalar os updates hl1109.exe
wine --winver win98 hl1109.exe
-> instalar mod CSTRIKE
wine --winver win98 csv14full.exe
-> download das sources do wineX
cvs -d<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif">server:[email protected]:/cvsroot/winex login
como password carregar em ENTER
cvs -z3 -d<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif">server:[email protected]:/cvsroot/winex co wine
./configure --with-x --enable-opengl --enable-sdldrv
make depend
make
make install
-> utilizar o seguinte programa de arranque
cd _dir_onde_esta_instalado_o_halflife_
winex hl.exe -winver win98 -- hl.exe -game cstrike -console -noipx -nojoy

no slackware pra instalar o Winex apenas de installpkg winex.version.tgz




ai esta!!


<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## MAJOR

Entao , o how-to contem direitos altorais do autor (nao sei onde peguei isso , é uma daquelas coisas que vc acha e fica mofando na gaveta , sabe??)
Valeww Autor! 

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> 

[ Esta mensagem foi editada por: MAJOR em 28-12-2002 05:44 ]

----------


## Bruno

e ai galera blz 


o andrew vc consegui fazer o zebe funcionar com servidor e cliente 

sabe aquele link que vc passou naum da mais nada

----------


## Bruno

ei alguem consegui fazer o zebe funcionar

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Fala benatto, blz kara????

Eu consegui fazer funcionar sim, mas so no servidor, o cliente, uso o programa, compilo, mas quando executo, nao rola nada!!!

Vou pesquisar mais, estou preparando um e-mail para o autor.

Alias, o zeiberbude e muito loko kara, tem a administracao completa de uma lan, com bar, avulso, e fiquei sabendo que tem, outrros modulos, tipo estacionamento, etc... vou configurar umas 4 maquina aqui e fazer mais testes, pois estou apostando nisso (100 QRER DESMERECER OS SCRIPTS DO IC3_M4N)HEHEHE.....mas e mais facil, grafico, e GPL.
PS- nao postei ainda o how-to pois nao fiz os clientes funcionarem, assim q funfar te mando ok!!!

Um abraco a todos!!!!!! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Fala galera novamente blz??
Como passaram o ano novo??Muita mulherada!!!!hehe..

Seguinte, o zebe funcionou legal, o problema é q o cliente funcionou não sei como, tipo fiz um monte de coisa e depois funfou!!!

Alguém mais tentou????

Por favor, vamos tentar, mais de uma penssoa tentando é mais fácil de obter resultados....


Um abraço!!!

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## Bruno

e ai andre blz 

eu passei bem a virado do ano e vc ???


olha cara eu tive um problema com o conectiva 

me passa os links que eu tenho que abaixar o zebe 
pois aquele que vc me passou naum da 
vc pode me passar de volta

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Fala ae...perai q te mando já...

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Fala aí galera seguinte!!!
Vai um how-to basico para a instalação do zebe!

Primeiro pegue o cd de instalação do linux e instale os seguintes pacotes:

qt-*****.rpm
qt-devel-*****rpm.

Depois baixe o programa em:

http://twtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/...e-2.0.4.tar.gz

Copie o tar.gz para /usr/local
depois dentro da pasta local:

tar -zvxf zeiber****.tar.gz

Depois entre na pasta que descompactou

cd /usr/local/zeiberbude** depois:

qmake zeiberbude**.pro

./configure
make
make install

(SIGA O README!!!!)


Depois vá no xterm e digite zeiberbude ( Tem q iniciar, se ocorrer algum erro, verifica onde está apontando a base de dabos, crie o diretório,(de acordo com o erro) e copie o arquivo xml para esta pasta...


Estou on-line até o fim do dia....vamos lá!

----------


## augustolynx

kra nos temos uma lan mas ta rodando tudo com windows 98 so 4 makinas pois ja tinhamos estas licensas mas to querendo por mais quero fazer com linux
tipo 
rodar cs , q2 e q3, mot racer, e fifa 
se poderia mandar o seu material se posivel  :Smile: 
to pensando em deixar uma so makina com windows e o resto linux 
pode mandar no email [email protected] ou se quiser por outra maneira tipo FTP 
caleu

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Blz..estou em testes ainda com o zebe kara, assim que fundar legal..te mando sim!!

Seguinte, tem a versão antiga em rpm...testes...

http://telia.dl.sourceforge.net/sour...1.2.4-i386.rpm

Falow!

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## MAJOR

Entao....


estou tendo problemas com o qt.....
ainda nao consegui resolver esse problema...
estou usando o connectiva 8 , e tentei instalar o qt do site indicado , so que quando tento ele da erro nas depencias , ai o 1c3 , disse que ja tinha um qt instalado , + nao tenho qmake .
so tenho o qtcups , nada + , tambem tentei procurar se tem o qt no cd do conectiva 8 , as unicas coisas que achei foi qt3 e qt2 , e nao o qt ...
realmente estou enroscado!




<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_confused.gif"> 



Helllppp

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Fala MAjor blz cara???Feliz ano novo.

Seguinte,

No seu cd do conectiva 8 não tem???? Eu peguei aqui o cd e tem sim!

Pega o primeiro cd e dentro do diretório Rpms tem o qt1-devel-1.45-10cl.i386.rpm.


Dá um rpm -ivh qt1-devel-1.45-10cl.i386.rpm

Só se for a versão 8!!!

Tenta aí!!! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Instala tb o:

qt2-devel-2.3.2-2cl.i386.rpm

----------


## MAJOR

Fala meu querido Andrew !!! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif"> 


tudo bem de fim e comeco de ano?!
espero que sim! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon21.gif"> 

entao manow , instalei os 2 , qt1 e qt2 ...

e agora???? hehehehe


[]os



MAJOR <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif">

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Fala brother..hehe

Descompacte o tar.gz 

e siga o README que vem nele...

Obs: digite qmake e veja se agora você tem ele...um abraço!! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif">

----------


## MAJOR

Entao , tava esperando vc perguntar isso......



nao tenho o qmaker! 


ahuuhauhauhahuah

affff

----------


## MAJOR

digito qm e dou tab , ele me mostra apenas as opcoes qm100 e qmxxx



sera esse qmxxx????

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Oq?????

O qt-devel instala o qmake (não é qmaker).

Será q a verssão é desatualizada???

----------


## Bruno

e ai major blz fera ?


e ai andre blz tb ?


olha fiquei sabendo que a conectiva trm um software para controlar lan house muito boa melhor que as dos ruindows só que é pago <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> 

mais vamos la eu to com os fontes do zebe aki com migo 



eu to sem linux aki meu 

mais vamos la 


o major o qt do cl ta dejatualizada tenta pegar ele em rpm 
no http://www.rpmfind.net/

tenta a versão para o Red Hat 7.3

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

FAla blz??

Urgh.....é Andrew mesmo..hehehe

É o conectiva que dá quebra nas dependências.

baixa aqui!!!!

ftp://rpmfind.net/linux/ASPLinux/dev....7asp.i386.rpm

ftp://rpmfind.net/linux/ASPLinux/dev....7asp.i386.rpm

Tamo esperando... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif">

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Benatto, você parou em q parte da isntalação????

o qmake funcionou finalmente??

----------


## MAJOR

certo , to baixando ....

como removo o rpm , sem deixar nenhum lixo no meu cpu???

no caso queria tirar o antigo qt...

como sei a vs do qt que esta instalado???



[]os



MAJOR

----------


## augustolynx

fiz o zebe roadra direitinhone aki mas alguem consegui rodar o cs no linux 
eu instalai com wine e foi blz 
mas na hora de rodar aparece uma tela pedindo para ajustar as cores para 16bits ou superior e noa entra 
meu x esta configurado para 24bits sera que tem que adicionar alguma coisa no wine ?

----------


## Elvis

eu tb estou com este mesmo problema, instalei o half-life pelo codeweavers wine blz, mas na hora de executar o game me exibe a msg.: Half-Life requires 16 bit color. Please change your desktop settings to HiColor. Sometimes this is called &acute;32767 colors&acute; or &acute;65535 colors&acute;.

alguem q tenha conseguido resolver este problema, poderia me ajudar ????

Valew,

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Engraçado, pelo do codeweavers tinha esse problema, agora com a nova versão não dá esse erro, pelo menos aqui não deu. BAixe a nova versão em .tgz e compile.

Um abraço!

----------


## lmercucci

Oh, 
Esses script´s e paths eu queria, se bobiar vou montar uma tambem, mais estou em dulvida já ta abarotado de Lan´s.

----------


## PiTsA

depende da onde vc montar! tipo aqui em Sorocaba tem 600mil habitantes para 3 Lan Houses....

escolha bem seu local!

----------


## MoScaRoX

Estou com a intenção d emontar uma lan também. No interior de SP, cidade com mais de 400 mil habitantes e deve ter em torno de umas 5 ou 6 lans. Quer dizer, tem bastante espaço pra mim crescer!
=]

Se esse esquema desse software de gerenciamento funcionar lega, aí fica muito fera, pq já economizaremos a grana do software!

Valeu a dica galera

----------


## Bruno

e ai alguem consegui rodar o zebere como servidor e cliente

----------


## RoninDarkTemplar

PO ...SACANAGEM... A CULPA NAO EH DO JOGO.. (ATEH PARECE A DISCUCAO SOBRE UMAS TAIS DE CARTAS DE MAGIC QQCOISA).. A CULPA NAO EH DO JOGO (QUE EH SEMPRE PRA "ADULTOS&quot<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> E DOS PAIS QUE SOLTAM MUITO A PIAZADA... , leia-se GURIZADA OU MENINADA..

QUANTO AO QUAKE II , PRA MIM EH O MELHOR... AINDA DEVO SER BOM NELE.. MAS SOH TEM GRACA CONTRA SERES HUMANOS EM LAN MESMO..

VOU DAR UMA OLHADA NO LINK... VALEU TB...

----------

:?: po alguem pode me passar alguns cites que eu posso baixar o half-life

----------

